# Newish owner and new member



## wjkrypton (2 mo ago)

Hi folks. 

New member to the group. 👍 

Newish owner, I've owned my TT for a few months now and it'sy first TT. 

Normally used to Toyotas but I always wanted a TT and so I finally bit the bullet and boghht one. 

I got myself a nice 2013 1.8 tfsi manual sline in Scuba Blue. 👍 

Gorgeous car, absolutely love it. 👍 

Looking forward to being s member here. 

It's a lovely example, she needed a few tidy ups paint wise which I've sorted, just one little gremlin to look at which I'm hopeful for any advice. 👍 

Upon a fresh cold start, less than a min into the warm up she makes this sound and its like a rubbing sound of sorts. She does it for maybe 20-30 seconds roughly then it vanishes, idles ok, temperature rises normal and stays in the middle once fully warned up. No warning lights on dash, fluids all fresh, good quality grade of fuel used, ie BP Ultimate Unleaded, shes been serviced twice. Once by the place I got it from and as a precaution I had my mechanic go through it nose to tail and service it again. All fresh geniune Audi service kit. 

Drives smoothly and engine is nice and quiet. 👍 

Any advice be most welcome if ifs something some of you may have encountered before yourselves perhaps?. 

I do have a video but it won't let me share it here. Says it doesn't have an allowed extension. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## wjkrypton (2 mo ago)

I tried uploading the video but it won't let me for some reason.


----------

